# Jeffers Product WARNING



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeffers is now substitution a prescription product for MFO by agrilabs. This is dangerous because while they contain the same ingredients they cannot be given the same way. MFO can be given orally. What they are giving instead is injectable CMPK that can only be given IV, which can kill your goat!!!

Instead of MFO : http://www.jefferslivestock.com/mfo-sol ... /cp/A2-C5/
They are giving: http://www.vedco.com/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=26 Which:"Administration should be made slowly and with care to avoid adverse effects such as heart block or shock. Perivascular or subcutaneous deposition of hypertonic solutions may result in severe inflammation at the injection site."

They are saying they didn't sell a prescription medication to me, but they did... four bottles of it which I cannot use.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That is crazy! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...that is not good!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Last time I ordered the MFO i got it. Sounds like somebody really messed up there!

The CMPK also comes in a oral form luckily the top of the bottle is a good indicator of route administered. 

Hope that they fix there mess up for you!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What bothers me is they wont just say' "oh sorry" and give me my money back or replace the product with what I ordered. Instead they are treating me like an idiot that doesn't know anything. But I'm not an idiot and I know how to call the FDA on them. I don't want to, but if they are going to take my money, give me the wrong product, and run then I will.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Makes me not want to order from them....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Amazed that they are denying it! Hope they just send you out the right stuff.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heck no! I would go to a dairy or some thing, put $10 on top of what you paid and resell lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

RunAround said:


> But I'm not an idiot and I know how to call the FDA on them. I don't want to, but if they are going to take my money, give me the wrong product, and run then I will.


Good for you! :hi5: I'd do the same...It will be interesting to see what they do. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Heck no! I would go to a dairy or some thing, put $10 on top of what you paid and resell lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> RunAround said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm not an idiot and I know how to call the FDA on them. I don't want to, but if they are going to take my money, give me the wrong product, and run then I will.
> ...


I agree with Kylee.... Keep us posted


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My goodness, that is horrifying! I am so glad you know your meds well! Anything with that many mEq/L of potassium should NEVER be given by any way but a very slow IV drip. If it is given any other way (such as a rapid injection), the heart can stop. That was POUNDED into our heads in nursing school. 

Honestly, I would call them out on it. They might have mixed up your order, but that could have been disastrous if you didn't know better and used it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

RunAround said:


> What bothers me is they wont just say' "oh sorry" and give me my money back or replace the product with what I ordered. Instead they are treating me like an idiot that doesn't know anything. But I'm not an idiot and I know how to call the FDA on them. I don't want to, but if they are going to take my money, give me the wrong product, and run then I will.


Wow, I sure don't consider that good customer service. Sure problems happen, but do the right thing. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes!
This definitely needs to get clarified so that others don't use it incorrectly! And, of course, you should get your money back, or the correct product!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you talk to someone higher up? That is crazy - at the very least they should pay to ship back the wrong stuff and send you the correct stuff. I have always found Jeffers very helpful, this doesn't sound like them.

please re-think calling the FDA (you can threaten it though) The last thing we need is another place closed off to ordering our own meds. (There was something awhile ago where people were bragging on some forum they could get prescription stuff w/o a prescription and I think it was the FDA that shut them down) I can't afford goats if i have to go to the vet for every little thing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this morning they are MUCH nicer! :leap: 

I LOVE jeffers and order everything through them, so I'm glad we are getting this figured out. 

""Here is an update…



The product we have is not what we are supposed to have. (You already knew this but I mean that we were unaware that we had received the wrong product.) We are now trying to find an oral solution to send you (overnight today). If we cannot find one today, we won’t have any until the company corrects our order or we find a new source. In that case, we will just have to refund you so you can get the help you need now. More importantly, we have taken the Rx Injectable off the shelves to avoid anyone else getting this. We greatly appreciate you bringing this to our attention and I sincerely apologize if you felt that I, or anyone else, wasn’t taking you seriously. There are several people trying to figure out what happened and how. You should be hearing from someone (probably Averil) as soon as we determine how we can best help.



Thanks again for alerting us. I can only imagine how frustrated and worried you must be.



Very Sincerely,



Ron W Hamilton Internet Marketing Jeffers Pet 1-800-JEFFERS (533-3377) X 424


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! That is great! So glad they are fixing it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is GREAT news Ashley! I'm so glad they are taking care of this. I also really love Jeffers and was hoping they would get this all cleared up. Thank goodness!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that they are working it out! I order almost all of my supplies from them and am happy to know that they have stepped up and are going to fix the issue!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad they are fixing it but OMG thank goodness you looked and knew what to look for before using it!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh great I just orded some meds from them. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I love them too -- so glad things are being worked out!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

The initial reaction really had me scratching my head, because I have dealt with Jeffers for years and found them to be nothing but prompt, courteous and ultra willing to help remedy any disatisfaction.
So glad to hear they are behaving more in form now.


----------



## jrgoat63 (Jul 22, 2011)

RunAround said:


> What bothers me is they wont just say' "oh sorry" and give me my money back or replace the product with what I ordered. Instead they are treating me like an idiot that doesn't know anything. But I'm not an idiot and I know how to call the FDA on them. I don't want to, but if they are going to take my money, give me the wrong product, and run then I will.


That's too bad, Jeffers seemed like a pretty good company, but, yea, that is VERY dangerous if you don't know what your doing, and even if you do! As a Vet Tech, I have given it IV and it made me nervous then too! They really need to make it right! And I know you don't want to call the FDA on them, but, they need to be held accountable really!


----------



## jrgoat63 (Jul 22, 2011)

RunAround said:


> Well this morning they are MUCH nicer! :leap:
> 
> I LOVE jeffers and order everything through them, so I'm glad we are getting this figured out.
> 
> ...


Opps didn't see this!! LOL!! Glad they took care of you!! I had always gotten a good impression, I was very sad when you said they were kinda jerky!! Good for you!! Now you will have what you need!!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got my Jeffers order and got the injectable solution. I contacted them because I really wanted the oral solution. I didn't even know they carried it until this post and I was doing an order anyways. I'm not comfortable with the injectable. At 1st the offered to send out a replacement but then they emailed me a little later saying the bottle I received was indeed the correct oral solution :scratch: Bottle says to give intravenously. Nothing on the bottle about giving it orally.

*IF* I need it can I still give it orally? Also, bottle says to discard unused portion... Will it remain good if I keep it in the fridge for a month or so or do I need to toss it after the 1st time I open it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Posts about how the injectable product is OK, WILL be removed. The product should only be used under vet supervision. Anything with as much potassium and calcium as this has can and will kill just about anything wether it's a goat or human, THAT is why it is a vet script. 

The posters who post about MFO being caustic have never tried it!! My goats actually love the stuff and take it willingly. It's the propylene gycol that is the caustic and nasty thing in most CMPK oral products that the goats don't like and I don't blame them. The MFO contains Dextrose as the base.

Skyz84-Please tell jeffers they have sent you the wrong thing and you will be contacting the FDA, that will change their attitude.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG how terrible! I am glad you know your stuff. I don't know enough to know that yet. I understand how that happens though, I used to work in mail order, and if you aren't familiar with the product that you are stocking on the shelves, you take it at the supplier's word that they gave you what you were supposed to put in inventory. But someone should have researched that right away for you.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad everything worked out for you and they did they right thing! I liked that they did this "oral solution to send you (overnight today)"


----------

